# RIFLE HUNTING IS COMING SOON!!!!!



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

who is excited for the season opener onthe 4th i know i am ive seen many nice bucks on the and i hunt and i cant wait to ge out there and get after them


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm super pumped...i love openers of anything...I always have many restless nights beforehand! :sniper:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't think i know anyone who isn't excited for opener. I didn't get my tag this year because i had no rifle finally bought one but no tags left for 2G2 or 2G1 so i am out of luck but i still love going with people who do have tags its just a great time of year i guess better than christmas i would think.


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

we don't start tel the 5th but i'm still stoaked. :sniper:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am excited to try out the new rifle/scope! I have everything sighted in and I am ready to hunt for a doe. :wink:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------

